# Quillon Paper goes Brown & Crinkles?



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Hi guys

We use quillion paper for curing the pretreatment. I understand that we should be able to re-use the paper multiple time - we get mo more than 3 uses before we have to chick it!

The paper turns brown but worse, it crinkles and leaves marks in the fabric.

We cure the DuPont pre-treat for 30 secs, high pressure @ 350deg. I've checked the temperature of the heatpress with an accurate gauge and it's spot on.

Any tips? Should we be able to re-use the paper more than 3 times?

Cheers

John


----------



## apipromo (Nov 4, 2010)

That sounds about right, I believe that is about all the life the paper has in it. Once it wrinkles its done.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Thanks Josh - I thought I'd read somewhere that this paper can last up to 50 uses, 3 seemed somewhat short 

Cheers

John


----------



## JohnL (Nov 23, 2010)

I don't believe 50 uses is possible. The more pretreatment on the garment the less uses you will get out of your paper. Also i would try to lower to temperature to about 330. We've also found that the colder the surrounding area the quicker the sheets tend to wrinkle up.

Hope this helps


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Stitch-Up said:


> Thanks Josh - I thought I'd read somewhere that this paper can last up to 50 uses, 3 seemed somewhat short
> 
> Cheers
> 
> John




You should average about 5 uses before it wrinkles up.

Harry
Equipment Zone

_


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Thanks all, I recall the 50 uses was in an advetisement so I guess they could have _accidentally_ made a typo error in adding the 0 onto the 5 

Cheers

Beers are on Peter - always


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

To be honest John 3 uses is about the most you can expect. Even if it does not crinkle you will start to get build up and this will lift the fibres making for an awful result.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Long time no hear Colin, hope you're well.

I read somewhere a while back, an ad by a supplier in which they claimed 50 uses from their paper - wish I could find that ad as I'd buy some 

Good point about lifting the fibres too, not really thought of that one but it's an important consideration when producing quality printed shirts.

The forum is like a university for me and I'm sure many others too. The first year in uni is always the most difficult except for the exams of course!

I gave my heat press platen a damn good clean this morning as I often do. The sh*te that came off was, ummm, disgraceful - I'll have to do it mor often!

Cheers

John


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

we get 1 to 5 uses depending on the size we are pretreating and the garment style. 

one little trick we do is to hover the heat elemement for a few seconds over the pretreated shirt and then cover and press. it helps to keep the fibers from popping up on some styles of shirts that are fuzzier than others.


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

Actually there is no need for paper, alternatively textured or smooth Teflon sheets ether loose or attached as a upper cover for the heat press works the best and lasts a very long time.

The need to press the garment after pretreatment is to really just flatten the fibers down and dry it.
As soon as the steam diminishes you can lift the press as cure times are not a Pretreatment requirement.

Just wipe the Teflon every few presses using a damp cloth soaked with distilled water...easy.


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

Stitch-Up said:


> Long time no hear Colin, hope you're well.


I am very well thanks John, just been incredibly busy on a few projects so I have not had time to read the forum for some time.

Hope you are also well.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Belquette said:


> Actually there is no need for paper, alternatively textured or smooth Teflon sheets .


just tried this and while the shirt was shiney where the pre-treatment was the print came out much better than with the paper. 

thanks.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Does the shiney appearance disappear?

I have used a silicone sheet in the past to cure the pre-treatment but stooped because of the shiney appearance of the shirt surface.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

the quillon will not leave a shiney box, that is why we were using it.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

There is a DTG release paper sold here in the states http://colmanandcompany.com/static_store/DTGRPAPER.html

that we have used and gotten about 30-40 uses out of it before it browns up. 

We stopped using the paper and use the Teflon upper cover. 
If (rarely and mostly on colored shirts) there is a shine left then we use the paper or a textured Teflon sheet.

The teflon upper cover is great for white shirts speeds up production


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

Depending on how much time you have there are many ways to pre treat without any paper. One of my favourites we use in training gives the best result but takes a little longer.


Spray the shirt
Place on the heat press and use a rubber roller to flatten the fibres
Hover dry for approx 1 minute
Now press with no paper with heavy pressure until dry

You can move the shirt from left to right pressing the edges to make the whole front look the same making the pre treatment invisible.

A similar process is even better when a tunnel is used instead of the hover dry.

Just one of me favourites.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

lovin this....


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

just did a full back with the teflon pretreat and it was a much better print than using the quillon


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

I will try to answer each, keep in mind that this is what we at BelQuette recommend and does not mean that its the only way to achieve the same results using different methods.



binki said:


> just tried this and while the shirt was shiney where the pre-treatment was the print came out much better than with the paper.





binki said:


> thanks.


 

 If you are using a shinny Teflon sheet it will tend to create a flatter surface that _can_ make the surface of the shirt shinny, _but only_ if you are applying more pre-treat then required.
If the correct amount of pre-treat is used it should not make it shinny. This is a good method in determining if you are using more then you need.
I find the best solution is to use a heavy weight Teflon textured sheet that is a perfect mix that flattens the fibers down but tends to be more forging if you apply a bit more pre-treat then required.



Stitch-Up said:


> Does the shiney appearance disappear?
> 
> I have used a silicone sheet in the past to cure the pre-treatment but stooped because of the shiney appearance of the shirt surface.


 

 Yes it will disappear after the first wash but that’s not a good practice.
Never use a silicone sheet as it will impart/transfer silicone into the shirt and will degrade wash fastness.




dazzabling said:


> We stopped using the paper and use the Teflon upper cover.
> If (rarely and mostly on colored shirts) there is a shine left then we use the paper or a textured Teflon sheet.
> 
> The teflon upper cover is great for white shirts speeds up production


 
Hey C, 
Right, the upper Teflon heat press cover that your using does have a slight texture that works quite well for pressing the pre-treat and final ink curing.
Yes is does speed up production as one does not need to fumble with loose sheets, remember to wipe the Teflon cover every two or three prints.
 


Inkster UK said:


> Depending on how much time you have there are many ways to pre treat without any paper. One of my favourites we use in training gives the best result but takes a little longer.





Inkster UK said:


> Spray the shirt
> Place on the heat press and use a rubber roller to flatten the fibres
> Hover dry for approx 1 minute
> Now press with no paper with heavy pressure until dry
> ...





Colin,
I agree with the tunnel dryer as I have seen this work but is really an overkill and expensive to run.
I do not every recommend touching the shirt with any type of roller as its likely to lift fibers because of the adhesive used in the pre-treat.

=================================================
Mark


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Guys, thanks for taking the time to develop this thread. I'm sure this wealth of experienced information will prove to be an invaluable resource, not just for me but many who struggle with the 'art' of pretreating shirts.

Cheers

John


----------



## Earl Smith (Sep 30, 2008)

Im going to put my 2 cents in. 
Before I pretreat I put the shirt in the press for 5 secs to flatten the fibers. I then spray on the pretreatment , roller the shirt, and put it back under the press. I use a teflon sheet with very little teflon/silicon on it. Press at high pressure for about 35secs til dry. Every 5 to 10 times used I will clean the teflon sheet with distilled/tap water to clean off the excess pretreatment. 
And I then use another teflon sheet which I spray with silicon to dry the printed shirts. Only side effect of this is the print comes out a bit shiny. 
This works for me.
Earl


----------

